# Valley Of Kings, CIA, Cardiff



## Valley Of Kings (Dec 22, 2010)

A stand-off is coming.... fighters from across europe will descend on Cardiff International Arena

...but only one will be crowned champion of Wales.

this is the Valley of Kings championship.

Cardiff International Arena 07.05.11

TICKETS FROM Â£20 FROM LINK BELOW

Valley of Kings Concert Tickets - Cardiff International Arena Cardiff,United Kingdom

VIP and Hospitality Packages available

tables of 10 seats

Fast track entrance to the arena

waitress service at your table

complimentary wine at your table

entrance to the private VIP and hospitality bar at the arena hosted by our beautiful ring girls.

entrance to the VIP after party

entrance to the Weigh ins and pre party the day before

photo opportunities with the fighters and ring girls

Â£1000 per table

14 of 24 tables left (updated daily)

packages including hotels, meals and champagne before the fight are available on request.

Valleyofkings Cardiff | Facebook


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

hmmm will defo have a look at that .... CIA is a very big arena ... hope they do well ...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

OOOOOO Something exciting in Wales for a change  Will 99% definately go even if I'm on my own :thumb


----------

